# pure ammo for killing emersed bugs?



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

A while ago I was reading about how ammonia can be used to kill bugs in emersed setups and is not harmful to the plants. I have been having some problems with fungus gnats and I believe mealy bugs. I was wondering if anyone had any advise with this. Also if ammonia will help, what concentration should I use?

Thanks


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Pyrethrin perhaps?

Realize that while it breaks down I'd wash anything you'd put in another tank. It is also toxic.

Once you treat the tank the issues should go away.

Another thing you may want to do to keep it natural, is introduce natural predators...

Spiders may be what you're looking for,

-Gordon


----------



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've never heard of using Ammo as a pesticide, but seems to makes sense. It is caustic but is really only nitrogen and will quickly degrade.
Pyrethrin is derived from plants but probably degrades pretty slowly and so would be toxic to other animal living things it came in contact with (aquatic not human that is)
I would start with a 10% soil in a spray bottle test a couple of stems then see what happens. Vary conc depending on effectiveness and/or sensitivity of plants.

Fungus gnats have larvae that live in damp soil, Flooding the soil would eliminate them or a Ammo drench ?
The scale or mealybugs can be pretty resilient so maybe a stronger conc or a rubbing alcohol wipe.
My 1/2 cents worth


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Gordon is on to something here, I have a good 20 different humidity domes I keep outside and I notice I have considerably less bugs in the ones that have frogs. I don't know where they came from either. I have a 29 gallon and I've found eggs a few times. They are reproducing and keeping my tanks clean and fertilizing my plants. I want to try get some lady bugs too I think they would be a good addition.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

954 are those frogs the little green ones?

-Gordon


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

Will the same treatments work on aphids and greenfly?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You can submerge the entire tank/substrate to help get rid of aphids and flies. Let it sit for a couple hours. ETC. If you have the ability to get some lady bugs for the aphids.

I find spiders are the best answer regarding flies/aphids though. Look around your house/basement for common house spiders.

Do not get near any large hairy/scary spiders. Long legged, spindly guys work.

-Gordon


----------

